# Can you drive uber with a Hyundai Elantra touring?



## Tonya williams (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I was wondering if anyone has drive uber with a Hyundai Elantra Touring?

Not to sure if this car is to small..any information or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tonya williams said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has drive uber with a Hyundai Elantra Touring?
> 
> Not to sure if this car is to small..any information or advice would be greatly appreciated!


Is it smaller than a Prius?


----------



## Tonya williams (Oct 31, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Is it smaller than a Prius?


Hi there!

Thank-you for replying...I am not sure how big a prius is?


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

With Uber, you can drive a shoebox...as long as it had 4 doors.


----------



## Tonya williams (Oct 31, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> With Uber, you can drive a shoebox...as long as it had 4 doors.


Thank-you for the reply..I just was not to sure if I can fit three comfortably in the back. I am a single mom and was looking to drive during the day time so I thought I would get mostly single riders..not to sure how uber works



Tonya williams said:


> Thank-you for the reply..I just was not to sure if I can fit three comfortably in the back. I am a single mom and was looking to drive during the day time so I thought I would get mostly single riders..not to sure how uber works.
> I could fit two people but three might be squishy


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tonya williams said:


> Thank-you for the reply..I just was not to sure if I can fit three comfortably in the back. I am a single mom and was looking to drive during the day time so I thought I would get mostly single riders..not to sure how uber works


Yes during the day it will be mostly single riders. 
Don't worry about how comfortable they are. 
If you have 4 riders in your car, they're each paying about $3 for the ride. 
They're not exactly paying for luxury.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Be polite, be friendly, keep your car clean....and don't let the entitled passangers and poor ratings for flawless driving get you down. It's gonna happen regardless and the human race, as a whole.....sucks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tonya williams said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has drive uber with a Hyundai Elantra Touring?
> 
> Not to sure if this car is to small..any information or advice would be greatly appreciated!


It is classified as a mid sized car by the federal govt.

I suggest a stretch limo with a v-10 with supercharger.


----------



## Tysmith95 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes it's a great car for Uber.


----------



## Anne Leslie (May 22, 2019)

It seems more luxurious than a Prius. None
Of the midsize are real comfortable for 4 passengers for a long trip but as someone mentioned riders are paying like $3 so why care. A bigger sedan is more roomy but the prices go up substantially and the fuel economy is not nearly as good.


----------



## QuanticoUberGeneral (May 19, 2019)

Tonya williams said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has drive uber with a Hyundai Elantra Touring?
> 
> Not to sure if this car is to small..any information or advice would be greatly appreciated!


Too big for a current rate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

QuanticoUberGeneral said:


> Too big for a current rate.


Nissan Versa is PERFECT !

Cheap car.

No frills.

40 mpg

More than they deserve !

I also Like the Hyundai Sonata Hybrid.
Roomy. Over 40 mpg.
Durable.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

Tonya williams said:


> Thank-you for the reply..I just was not to sure if I can fit three comfortably in the back. I am a single mom and was looking to drive during the day time so I thought I would get mostly single riders..not to sure how uber works


Not sure how busy your market is, but I often have 3 and 4 passengers at the same time on pools especially, but also X rides. But like others have said, they are getting the privilege of riding in a car for the price of a city bus.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Annie kinda bumped an old thread. 
Oct 31, 2017

The OP was around for all of one day, then disappeared into the ubernet.


----------



## Udrivevegas (Feb 20, 2017)

WAHN said:


> Annie kinda bumped an old thread.
> Oct 31, 2017
> 
> The OP was around for all of one day, then disappeared into the ubernet.


Hahaha! Good catch! Thanks!


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

I read somewhere that Elantra is supposedly most commonly used on the Uber platform.


----------

